# [solved] Clock Skew from Bios to INIT 3.

## Roman_Gruber

Booting form the bios with the correct date into init 3 with eudev / openrc causes a clock skew of 2-3 days average. rebooting than additionally causes more clock skew. so teh date goes more in the future.

I have a quite annyoing feature now. Happens with 3.10.41, 3.10.69 and the 3.10.67 kernel which I use always.

```
Linux localhost 3.10.67-gentoo_2015_02_05 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 5 16:11:15 CET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Symptoms:

Turn on the power or reboot.

go in the bios screen, correct the time to 

21:04:00

02/25/2015

boot my kernel with teh same intiramfs since years, into the comand line interface, init 3. eudev / openrc

this happens since maybe a few days, Sorry i can not pinpoint it ...

teh date reports than as 

11:48:58

02/28/2015

well tahts 2-3 days ahead in a few seconds after the bios. the bios had the correct time

reboot the box

init 3. same kernel

date:

03:34:03

03/01/2015 First of march, so ahead anotehr day.

Symptoms with every reboot I have a clock skew of 2-3 days, or one day. 

expected behaviour, no clock skew.

I thought the gentoo npt servers as faulty and therefore turned of the ntp-client in rc-update and watched the behaviour for one or two days. No. It still happens. /etc/init.d/ntp-client start fixes the clock.

so the ntp daemon is not faulty because it happens also when ntp-client is not in my rc runlevels. rc-update show

okay. lets blame the network, the router or something like that. therefore plug off the ethernet-cable. i did not turn off the router, so maybe wifi could influence but i hardly doubt that ... I will verify taht after i have written this topic.

without ethernet network cable plugged in.

same behaviour clock skew from bios to init 3 is at least half a day to 3 days ... 

Is this a hardware defect?

should not hte bios battery say that its empty?

watchdog of the mobo defect?

using an older kernel from the past. 3.10.41 has also this clock skew. this kernel was used for a very long time and should be working without this error.

its a ~6 years old gaming laptop, with centrino1 + ichm-8 chipset.

```
lshw

localhost                 

    description: Notebook

    product: G70Sg

    vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

    version: 1.0

    serial: NF1G8C00220115

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.4 dmi-2.4 vsyscall32

    configuration: chassis=notebook uuid=862681DD-CD1D-1457-6380-00235475799F

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: G70Sg

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

       physical id: 0

       version: 1.0

       serial: BSN12345678901234567

       slot: MIDDLE

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: 202

          date: 09/04/2008

          size: 64KiB

          capacity: 960KiB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int17printer int10video acpi usb smartbattery biosbootspecification netboot

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Pentium M (PPN12345678901234567)

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz

          serial: PSN12345678901234567

          slot: Socket 478

          size: 2601MHz

          capacity: 2601MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 200MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm ida dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority cpufreq

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1-Cache

             size: 32KiB

             capacity: 32KiB

             capabilities: internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2-Cache

             size: 6MiB

             capacity: 6MiB

             capabilities: internal write-back unified

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 19

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 4GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1,5 ns)

             product: N/A

             vendor: N/A

             physical id: 0

             serial: N/A

             slot: SODIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1,5 ns)

             product: N/A

             vendor: N/A

             physical id: 1

             serial: N/A

             slot: SODIMM1

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 03

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pm msi pciexpress normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:40 ioport:9000(size=4096) memory:f7d00000-fdefffff ioport:c0000000(size=268435456)

           *-pci

                description: PCI bridge

                product: NVIDIA Corporation

                vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                version: a3

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pci pm pciexpress normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=pcieport

                resources: irq:0 memory:fdefc000-fdefffff ioport:9000(size=4096) memory:f7d00000-fddfffff ioport:c0000000(size=268435456)

              *-pci:0

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: NVIDIA Corporation

                   vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                   version: a3

                   width: 32 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pm pciexpress normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   configuration: driver=pcieport

                   resources: irq:0 ioport:9000(size=4096) memory:f7d00000-fddfffff ioport:c0000000(size=268435456)

                 *-display

                      description: VGA compatible controller

                      product: G94M [GeForce 9800M GTS]

                      vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                      version: a1

                      width: 64 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

                      configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0

                      resources: irq:50 memory:fc000000-fcffffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff memory:fa000000-fbffffff ioport:9c00(size=128) memory:fdd80000-fddfffff

              *-pci:1

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: NVIDIA Corporation

                   vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: pci@0000:02:01.0

                   version: a3

                   width: 32 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci pm pciexpress normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   configuration: driver=pcieport

                   resources: irq:0

        *-usb:0

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:16 ioport:e080(size=32)

        *-usb:1

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.1

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:21 ioport:e000(size=32)

        *-usb:2

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a.7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.7

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:18 memory:febff400-febff7ff

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             resources: irq:48 memory:febf8000-febfbfff

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:41 ioport:a000(size=4096) memory:fdf00000-fdffffff

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 13

                serial: 00:23:54:75:79:9f

                size: 100Mbit/s

                capacity: 1Gbit/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.30 duplex=full ip=10.0.0.2 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s

                resources: irq:47 memory:fdffc000-fdffffff ioport:a800(size=256) memory:fdfc0000-fdfdffff

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.1

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:42 memory:fe000000-fe0fffff

           *-network DISABLED

                description: Wireless interface

                product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0

                logical name: wlan0

                version: 61

                serial: 00:1f:3b:c3:a2:9f

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl4965 driverversion=3.10.67-gentoo_2015_02_05 firmware=228.61.2.24 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn

                resources: irq:49 memory:fe0fe000-fe0fffff

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.2

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:43 ioport:b000(size=4096) memory:fe100000-fe8fffff ioport:ddf00000(size=33554432)

        *-pci:4

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.3

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:44

        *-pci:5

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.4

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:45 ioport:c000(size=4096) memory:fe900000-fe9fffff

           *-storage

                description: SATA controller

                product: JMB360 AHCI Controller

                vendor: JMicron Technology Corp.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:0a:00.0

                version: 02

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: storage pm pciexpress ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

                resources: irq:16 ioport:cc00(size=8) ioport:c880(size=4) ioport:c800(size=8) ioport:c480(size=4) ioport:c400(size=16) memory:fe9fe000-fe9fffff

        *-usb:3

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:23 ioport:dc00(size=32)

        *-usb:4

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.1

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:19 ioport:d880(size=32)

        *-usb:5

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.2

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:18 ioport:d800(size=32)

        *-usb:6

             description: USB controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.7

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:23 memory:febff000-febff3ff

        *-pci:6

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0

             version: f4

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master cap_list

             resources: memory:fea00000-feafffff

           *-firewire UNCLAIMED

                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

                product: R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.0

                version: 05

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm ohci bus_master cap_list

                configuration: latency=64 maxlatency=4 mingnt=2

                resources: memory:feaff800-feafffff

           *-generic:0

                description: SD Host controller

                product: R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 1.1

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.1

                version: 22

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=sdhci-pci latency=64

                resources: irq:17 memory:feaff400-feaff4ff

           *-generic:1

                description: System peripheral

                product: R5C843 MMC Host Controller

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 1.2

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.2

                version: 12

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=sdhci-pci latency=64

                resources: irq:17 memory:feaff000-feaff0ff

           *-generic:2 UNCLAIMED

                description: System peripheral

                product: R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 1.3

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.3

                version: 12

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

                configuration: latency=64

                resources: memory:feafec00-feafecff

           *-generic:3 UNCLAIMED

                description: System peripheral

                product: xD-Picture Card Controller

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 1.4

                bus info: pci@0000:0b:01.4

                version: 12

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

                configuration: latency=64

                resources: memory:feafe800-feafe8ff

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82801HEM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=lpc_ich latency=0

             resources: irq:0

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.1

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0

             resources: irq:18 ioport:1f0(size=8) ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size=8) ioport:376 ioport:ffa0(size=16)

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage msi pm ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

             resources: irq:46 ioport:ec00(size=8) ioport:e880(size=4) ioport:e800(size=8) ioport:e480(size=4) ioport:e400(size=32) memory:febff800-febfffff

     *-scsi:0

          physical id: 1

          logical name: scsi0

          capabilities: emulated

        *-disk

             description: ATA Disk

             product: PLEXTOR PX-128M3

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sda

             version: 1.01

             serial: 002203109758

             size: 119GiB (128GB)

             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: ansiversion=5 logicalsectorsize=512 sectorsize=512 signature=00037d4b

           *-volume:0

                description: Linux filesystem partition

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sda1

                logical name: /boot

                version: 1.0

                serial: 68e44433-b86e-4865-bb33-75c23b8d09ff

                size: 502MiB

                capacity: 502MiB

                capabilities: primary bootable ext2 initialized

                configuration: filesystem=ext2 modified=2015-02-26 13:36:04 mount.fstype=ext2 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue state=mounted

           *-volume:1

                description: EXT4 volume

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sda2

                version: 1.0

                serial: a0f74936-7c80-401d-9c33-98408f9603d0

                size: 8955MiB

                capacity: 8955MiB

                capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink extents ext4 ext2 initialized

                configuration: created=2012-04-01 21:45:55 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/ modified=2015-02-15 18:13:16 mounted=2015-02-15 18:13:18 state=clean

           *-volume:2

                description: Extended partition

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                logical name: /dev/sda3

                size: 110GiB

                capacity: 110GiB

                capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended

              *-logicalvolume

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: 5

                   logical name: /dev/sda5

                   serial: GmGQsE-wAJY-jZ9O-ZumM-YUrr-RqtO-BqGQNH

                   size: 102GiB

                   capacity: 102GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          logical name: scsi1

          capabilities: emulated

        *-disk

             description: ATA Disk

             product: SAMSUNG HN-M101M

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sdb

             version: 2AR1

             serial: S2R8J1MBA02987

             size: 931GiB (1TB)

             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: ansiversion=5 logicalsectorsize=512 sectorsize=512 signature=0003e215

           *-volume:0

                description: Linux filesystem partition

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sdb1

                capacity: 100GiB

                capabilities: primary

           *-volume:1

                description: EXT4 volume

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sdb2

                logical name: /mnt/sdb2

                version: 1.0

                serial: 2900fa68-d291-49f5-b3be-1d1876c3a509

                size: 100GiB

                capacity: 100GiB

                capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized

                configuration: created=2012-04-28 14:56:29 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/mnt/sdb2 modified=2015-02-27 04:19:41 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,noatime,data=ordered mounted=2015-02-27 04:19:41 state=mounted

           *-volume:2

                description: Extended partition

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,3

                logical name: /dev/sdb3

                size: 700GiB

                capacity: 700GiB

                capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended

              *-logicalvolume:0

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: 5

                   logical name: /dev/sdb5

                   serial: TcSsBJ-of1U-SAiQ-2u8k-2Tqv-4eUd-UfNjjr

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

              *-logicalvolume:1

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: 6

                   logical name: /dev/sdb6

                   serial: HOdx0m-TT0x-KPfN-CCIU-ONvL-mkPe-x3QYok

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

              *-logicalvolume:2

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: 7

                   logical name: /dev/sdb7

                   serial: jJUyb8-NsOZ-PuBw-PWB3-3AjN-w9hT-N9BHlx

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

              *-logicalvolume:3

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: 8

                   logical name: /dev/sdb8

                   serial: jw31oW-ZZMx-mp70-hfyG-wBMn-b0db-Rkh32K

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

              *-logicalvolume:4

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: 9

                   logical name: /dev/sdb9

                   serial: 3KeIj6-Uown-VKT1-qcgU-ea3w-kHGf-eErLtX

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

              *-logicalvolume:5

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: a

                   logical name: /dev/sdb10

                   serial: YoD8g1-PP41-JMJO-tGg1-Q381-Nu9q-XHcSwc

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

              *-logicalvolume:6

                   description: Linux LVM Physical Volume partition

                   physical id: b

                   logical name: /dev/sdb11

                   serial: 1Wa4Ja-1m0s-FSZ6-oNW9-4vI2-dkID-PP2eOg

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: multi lvm2

           *-volume:3

                description: Linux swap / Solaris partition

                physical id: 4

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,4

                logical name: /dev/sdb4

                capacity: 31GiB

                capabilities: primary nofs

     *-scsi:2

          physical id: 3

          logical name: scsi4

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: DVD-RAM writer

             product: DVDRAM GSA-T40L

             vendor: HL-DT-ST

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: KR03

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

  *-battery

       description: Nickel Cadmium Battery

       product: Nikon Ultra Plus

       vendor: Nikon Battery

       physical id: 1

       version: 08/11/97

       serial: NI00123

       slot: Left side of System

  *-network

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 2

       logical name: dummy0

       serial: aa:48:f6:00:64:53

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes

```

i can fix it temporarily with using npt-client but Id like to know if its a hardware defect. too bad i can only guess and can not verify it. 

I will try to boot linux mint or whats installed here and check if i get the clock skew in linux mint 11 too.

I am sorry to write such a text-wall. Suggestions / hints are welcome. thank you

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2.17 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.2, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.10.67-gentoo_2015_02_05 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.67-gentoo_2015_02_05-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9500_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4046280 total,   1419664 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 25 Feb 2015 19:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25 p1.0) 2.25

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.2.5-r6::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.1.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3::gentoo, 1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7::gentoo, 4.5.4::gentoo, 4.6.4::gentoo, 4.7.4::gentoo, 4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        1.3.5::gentoo, 1.5.26-r1::gentoo, 2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

Overlay_Roman

    location: /home/roman/overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: 1

hasufell

    location: /var/lib/layman/hasufell

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

seden

    location: /var/lib/layman/seden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/sdb2/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/   ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo"

LANG="en"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="32bit 64bit 7zip X X509 a52 aac aacplus aalib acl acpi aimodules alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb ao apm apng archive ares aspell assistant atmo audacious automount autotrace avx bash-completion battstat berkdb bidi binfilter bittorrent bl blender-game bloodsuckermaps boo brasero btrfs bugzilla bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm clamav clamd clamdtop cli clutter clvm consolekit contrast coverage cpufreq_bench cpuload cracklib crypt cryptsetup ctypes-python cuda cups curl custom-optimization cxx dane dbus dc1394 declarative device-mapper devil dga dhcpcd dia dirac directfb djvu dmraid dmx dri dts dv dvd dvdr edd emboss emf emovix enca encode epiphany equalizer exif expat extras faac faad fam fat fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox fits flac flickr flite floppy fluidsynth fontconfig fortran fpx fribidi ftp fts3 g3dvl gadu gcj gconf gcrypt gdbm gdm geoloc ggi gif gimp git gjs glade glamor gles gles1 gles2 glew glitz glut gmp gmplayer gnutls gost gpg gpm graph graphite graphviz grilo groovy groupwise gs gsm gtk gtk3 gucharmap guile gzip-el harfbuzz hddtemp hdri hfs hotpixels http iconv icu id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib imlib2 inkjar inotify introspection ipp ipv6 irrlicht jabber jack java javascript jbig jfs jit joystick jpeg jpeg2k krb4 ladspa lame lapack lasi lcdfilter lcms lensfun libass libcaca libev libevent libffi libkms libnl libsamplerate libssh2 libsysfs libv4l libv4l2 libvisual live lm_sensors lqr lua lvm lvm2 lxde lximage lzma lzo mad mapimg matroska md5sum md5sum-external mdadm mdev meanwhile mercurial midi mikmod minizip mjpeg mms mmx mmxext mng mod modpack modplug modules mono moonlight motif mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mpeg2 mpeg3 mpfi mplayer mtp multicore multilib multimedia musepack music musicbrainz mxit mysql nas nautilus ncurses nettle networking nls nntp nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsdecrypt ntfsprogs nut nuv nvcontrol nvidia odk ogg ogre ois openal opencl opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp openssl optimisememory optimized-qmake opus orbit osc oss pam pango pcre pdf pdfimport perl pkcs11 plotutils png pnm policykit postproc postscript ppds prediction pulseaudio pvr python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio rar raw rdoc readline realtime redland reiser4 reiserfs resolvconf rle rrdcgi rtmp rtsp ruby sasl schroedinger script sdl sdl-image sdlgfx secure-delete semantic-desktop sensors session sha1 shine shout silc sip skype smi smp smpeg sndfile sound soundex soundtouch sox speex spell spoof-source sql sqlite sse sse2 sse2_4way sse2check sse3 sse4 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream subversion svg sysstat system-sqlite systemtap taglib tcl tcpd templates theora threads tiff tk tonal toolkit-scroll-bars truetype twolame udev udisks unicode unlock-notify upcall usb uvm v4l v4l2 vaapi vamp vcd vcdinfo vcdx vdpau vhook vlc vlm vorbis vpx wacom wav wavpack weather-metar weather-xoap webp websockets wifi wikipedia winbind wireshark wma wma-fixed wmf x264 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xfs xft xinerama xml xmlpatterns xmp xnest xosd xpm xps xpsmall xscreensaver xv xvfb xvid yuv4mpeg yv12 zephyr zlib zsh-completion zvbi" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse wacom joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

I have not had time to check the forum for similar issues so far...Last edited by Roman_Gruber on Sat Feb 28, 2015 2:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

also happens with

```
Linux localhost 3.10.69-gentoo_02/25/2015 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 25 21:30:45 CET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I unplugged the ADSL router from the power so no network connection to the outside world.

Booting Linux Mint 12 does not trigger that effect.

Booting Gentoo does. 

Booting several times linux mint 12 in a row keeps the date.

This just proofs that the clock skew happens at booting up gentoo with eudev / openrc with my initramfs. the clock skew did not trigger with linux mint 12 but may just not show up at all. I can not rule out a hardware defect because the notebook is over 6 years old and the battery could have been dried up. But that gentoo shows this clock skew makes it highly plausible that this is a software issue only or a software / hardware issue. i have no idea if the linux mint kernel uses the watchdog of the mainboard at all....

It is just a weird behaviour. I have to watch now again. and think about possible root causes.

I will build a 3.19 vanilla-sources kernel to just make more tests.

this date jumping behaviour occured since maybe a week, maybe two. 

the initramfs is the same since 18 months or longer. 

the kernel was recently updated to 3.10.69, but the 3.10.41 gentoo-sources kernel shows now the same behaviour

I can rule out my ADSL router as it happens when it was unplugged too. on a warmboot.

----------

## s0be

I would add, at the beginning of each init.d script's start section:

echo Scriptname

date

to see if one particular script is screwing with it.  If the first script to start has the problem, it's either in your initrd or some kernel driver mucking with it.  If you find that it's a particular script, look for why that script is changing the time.

Is there any chance your 'ntp drift' file has some abnoxious huge value in it?  If that file has a huge number, and the clock is getting corrected by it every boot, but it's value is never being updated, that could cause the issue you're seeing.

cat /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

Either way, this is a just plain weird problem.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

i compiled newest vanilla-sources wiht make oldconfig and just hit enter on all new selections, i went with the default value.

```
 eix vanilla-sources

[I] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

     Available versions:  

     (3.2.67) (~)3.2.67^bs

     (3.4.106) (~)3.4.106^bs

     (3.10.69) (~)3.10.69^bs

     (3.12.38) (~)3.12.38^bs

     (3.14.33) (~)3.14.33^bs

     (3.18.7) (~)3.18.7^bs

     (3.19.0) (~)3.19.0^bs

       {build deblob symlink}

     Installed versions:  3.19.0(3.19.0)^bs(22:39:58 25.02.2015)(-build -deblob -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org

     Description:         Full sources for the Linux kernel

```

Same behaviour with vanilla 3.19.0

MAybe its really time for the static dev or busybox init. that eudev / genkernel intramfs screws up my time as of now...

dmesg does not show really anything in this regard ...

http://pastebin.com/XDswMRPa dmesg

hacking that genkernel initramfs will be the next thing to do probably to print out the statements .. or to just generate a new initramfs and see if its gone than ...

also removing watchdog from the kernel and see if thats get rid of the behaviour i will try later when i find time

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I am pretty sure its eudev fault now

What i do not get is why date and hwclock differ. I thought the date was derived from the build in clock of the mainboard which can be adjusted in the bios or userspace than ... 

Behaviour with eudev 1.10-r2 ... It is one hour ahead which is fine, as I am GMt +1 timezone. I adjusted hte bios clock before and realized ishould turn it back to gmt +0 as it was. utc...

```
date;hwclock;/etc/init.d/ntp-client start;date;hwclock

Sa 28. Feb 04:20:15 CET 2015

Sa 28 Feb 2015 03:19:10 CET  .593405 seconds

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

Sa 28. Feb 03:18:19 CET 2015

Sa 28 Feb 2015 03:19:20 CET  .421426 seconds

```

```
eix eudev

[U] sys-fs/eudev

     Available versions:  *1.3 *1.5.3-r1 1.9-r2 1.10-r2 (~)2.1.1 **9999 {doc gudev (+)hwdb introspection (+)keymap (+)kmod +modutils +openrc +rule-generator selinux static-libs test ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  1.10-r2(03:13:33 28.02.2015)(gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod modutils openrc rule-generator static-libs -doc -selinux -test ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/gentoo/eudev

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

2.1.1 is buggy probably. To verify this thesis i have to use eudev 1.10-r2 for a while and than I can say if it is eudev or not.

Its quite late now. It seems the clock skew is gone with eudev 1.10-r2 instead of the previous used of 2.1.1.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

[solved]

eudev is buggy or triggers this bug.

Downgrading eudev solved this issue. So I claim eudev for it. Wheter the config files are wrong or the kernel itself or the hardware does not matter as downgrading just eudev fixed it now. No idea if its my platform specific bug or not

```
eix eudev

[U] sys-fs/eudev

     Available versions:  *1.3 *1.5.3-r1 1.9-r2 1.10-r2 (~)2.1.1 **9999 {doc gudev (+)hwdb introspection (+)keymap (+)kmod +modutils +openrc +rule-generator selinux static-libs test ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  1.10-r2(03:13:33 28.02.2015)(gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod modutils openrc rule-generator static-libs -doc -selinux -test ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/gentoo/eudev

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

```
1425081109: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 00:51:48

1425081109:  *** emerge  --sync

1425081109:  === sync

1425081109: >>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

1425081109: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://92.240.244.16/gentoo-portage

1425081154: === Sync completed for gentoo

1425081155:  *** terminating.

1425081361: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 00:56:00

1425081361:  *** emerge --update --keep-going --newuse world

1425081417:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1425081417:  *** terminating.

1425081470: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 00:57:50

1425081470:  *** emerge  gtk+

1425081507:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9 to /

1425081507:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-3.14.9.ebuild)

1425081526:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-3.14.9.ebuild)

1425082279:  === (1 of 1) Merging (x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-3.14.9.ebuild)

1425082291:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/gtk+:3

1425082291:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.8)

1425082301:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.8

1425082308:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9)

1425082308:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-3.14.9.ebuild)

1425082308:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9 to /

1425082308:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1425082313:  *** exiting successfully.

1425082317:  *** terminating.

1425083369: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 01:29:29

1425083369:  *** emerge --newuse --keep-going --update world

1425083430:  >>> emerge (1 of 37) app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1 to /

1425083432:  === (1 of 37) Cleaning (app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.2.1.ebuild)

1425083432:  === (1 of 37) Compiling/Merging (app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.2.1.ebuild)

1425083495:  === (1 of 37) Merging (app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.2.1.ebuild)

1425083500:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-arch/xz-utils:0

1425083500:  === Unmerging... (app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.0)

1425083504:  >>> unmerge success: app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.0

1425083508:  === (1 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1::/usr/portage/app-arch/xz-utils/xz-utils-5.2.1.ebuild)

1425083508:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 37) app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1 to /

1425083508:  >>> emerge (2 of 37) dev-perl/yaml-1.140.0 to /

1425083508:  === (2 of 37) Cleaning (dev-perl/yaml-1.140.0::/usr/portage/dev-perl/yaml/yaml-1.140.0.ebuild)

1425083508:  === (2 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/yaml-1.140.0::/usr/portage/dev-perl/yaml/yaml-1.140.0.ebuild)

1425083515:  === (2 of 37) Merging (dev-perl/yaml-1.140.0::/usr/portage/dev-perl/yaml/yaml-1.140.0.ebuild)

1425083519:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/yaml:0

1425083519:  === Unmerging... (dev-perl/yaml-0.900.0)

1425083525:  >>> unmerge success: dev-perl/yaml-0.900.0

1425083530:  === (2 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/yaml-1.140.0::/usr/portage/dev-perl/yaml/yaml-1.140.0.ebuild)

1425083530:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 37) dev-perl/yaml-1.140.0 to /

1425083530:  >>> emerge (3 of 37) dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3 to /

1425083530:  === (3 of 37) Cleaning (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.6.3.ebuild)

1425083530:  === (3 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.6.3.ebuild)

1425083603:  === (3 of 37) Merging (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.6.3.ebuild)

1425083607:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libgcrypt:0

1425083607:  === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2)

1425083615:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2

1425083619:  === (3 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libgcrypt/libgcrypt-1.6.3.ebuild)

1425083619:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 37) dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.3 to /

1425083619:  >>> emerge (4 of 37) app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r1 to /

1425083620:  === (4 of 37) Cleaning (app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r1::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.10-r1.ebuild)

1425083620:  === (4 of 37) Compiling/Merging (app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r1::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.10-r1.ebuild)

1425083626:  === (4 of 37) Merging (app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r1::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.10-r1.ebuild)

1425083631:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-portage/genlop:0

1425083631:  === Unmerging... (app-portage/genlop-0.30.10)

1425083639:  >>> unmerge success: app-portage/genlop-0.30.10

1425083646:  === (4 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r1::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.10-r1.ebuild)

1425083646:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 37) app-portage/genlop-0.30.10-r1 to /

1425083646:  >>> emerge (5 of 37) media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2 to /

1425083646:  === (5 of 37) Cleaning (media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/media-libs/libaacplus/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1425083646:  === (5 of 37) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/media-libs/libaacplus/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1425083692:  === (5 of 37) Merging (media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/media-libs/libaacplus/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1425083700:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libaacplus:0

1425083700:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2)

1425083706:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2

1425083712:  === (5 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/media-libs/libaacplus/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1425083712:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 37) media-libs/libaacplus-2.0.2-r2 to /

1425083713:  >>> emerge (6 of 37) net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2 to /

1425083713:  === (6 of 37) Cleaning (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/net-misc/ntp/ntp-4.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1425083713:  === (6 of 37) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/net-misc/ntp/ntp-4.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1425084023:  === (6 of 37) Merging (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/net-misc/ntp/ntp-4.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1425084031:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/ntp:0

1425084031:  === Unmerging... (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2)

1425084038:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2

1425084045:  === (6 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2::/usr/portage/net-misc/ntp/ntp-4.2.8-r2.ebuild)

1425084045:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 37) net-misc/ntp-4.2.8-r2 to /

1425084045:  >>> emerge (7 of 37) dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p643 to /

1425084045:  === (7 of 37) Cleaning (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p643::/usr/portage/dev-lang/ruby/ruby-2.0.0_p643.ebuild)

1425084046:  === (7 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p643::/usr/portage/dev-lang/ruby/ruby-2.0.0_p643.ebuild)

1425084333:  === (7 of 37) Merging (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p643::/usr/portage/dev-lang/ruby/ruby-2.0.0_p643.ebuild)

1425084340:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-lang/ruby:2.0

1425084340:  === Unmerging... (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p598)

1425084344:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p598

1425084348:  === (7 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p643::/usr/portage/dev-lang/ruby/ruby-2.0.0_p643.ebuild)

1425084348:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 37) dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p643 to /

1425084348:  >>> emerge (8 of 37) dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.6 to /

1425084348:  === (8 of 37) Cleaning (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-ruby/rubygems/rubygems-2.4.6.ebuild)

1425084348:  === (8 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-ruby/rubygems/rubygems-2.4.6.ebuild)

1425084361:  === (8 of 37) Merging (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-ruby/rubygems/rubygems-2.4.6.ebuild)

1425084366:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-ruby/rubygems:0

1425084366:  === Unmerging... (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.5)

1425084371:  >>> unmerge success: dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.5

1425084375:  === (8 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-ruby/rubygems/rubygems-2.4.6.ebuild)

1425084375:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 37) dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.6 to /

1425084375:  >>> emerge (9 of 37) app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3 to /

1425084375:  === (9 of 37) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-opengl/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3.ebuild)

1425084375:  === (9 of 37) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-opengl/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3.ebuild)

1425084380:  === (9 of 37) Merging (app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-opengl/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3.ebuild)

1425084384:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-opengl:0

1425084384:  === Unmerging... (app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r2)

1425084387:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r2

1425084392:  === (9 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-opengl/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3.ebuild)

1425084392:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 37) app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r3 to /

1425084392:  >>> emerge (10 of 37) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.70 to /

1425084392:  === (10 of 37) Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.70::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-3.10.70.ebuild)

1425084395:  === (10 of 37) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.70::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-3.10.70.ebuild)

1425084444:  === (10 of 37) Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.70::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-3.10.70.ebuild)

1425084496:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:3.10.70

1425084502:  === (10 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.70::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-3.10.70.ebuild)

1425084502:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 37) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.70 to /

1425084502:  >>> emerge (11 of 37) dev-libs/glib-2.42.2 to /

1425084503:  === (11 of 37) Cleaning (dev-libs/glib-2.42.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.42.2.ebuild)

1425084503:  === (11 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/glib-2.42.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.42.2.ebuild)

1425084700:  === (11 of 37) Merging (dev-libs/glib-2.42.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.42.2.ebuild)

1425084706:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/glib:2

1425084706:  === Unmerging... (dev-libs/glib-2.42.1)

1425084712:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/glib-2.42.1

1425084717:  === (11 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/glib-2.42.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.42.2.ebuild)

1425084717:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 37) dev-libs/glib-2.42.2 to /

1425084717: === Unmerging... (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.42.1)

1425084724:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.42.1

1425084724:  >>> emerge (12 of 37) dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.1 to /

1425084724:  === (12 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus/qtdbus-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425084726:  === (12 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus/qtdbus-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425084821:  === (12 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus/qtdbus-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425084825:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qtdbus:5

1425084825:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.0)

1425084830:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.0

1425084834:  === (12 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtdbus/qtdbus-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425084834:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 37) dev-qt/qtdbus-5.4.1 to /

1425084834:  >>> emerge (13 of 37) dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.1 to /

1425084834:  === (13 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtscript/qtscript-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425084834:  === (13 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtscript/qtscript-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085167:  === (13 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtscript/qtscript-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085174:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qtscript:5

1425085174:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.0)

1425085181:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.0

1425085190:  === (13 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtscript/qtscript-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085190:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 37) dev-qt/qtscript-5.4.1 to /

1425085190:  >>> emerge (14 of 37) dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.1 to /

1425085190:  === (14 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtnetwork/qtnetwork-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085192:  === (14 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtnetwork/qtnetwork-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085399:  === (14 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtnetwork/qtnetwork-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085410:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

1425085410:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.0)

1425085414:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.0

1425085419:  === (14 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtnetwork/qtnetwork-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085419:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 37) dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.1 to /

1425085419:  >>> emerge (15 of 37) dev-qt/qttest-5.4.1 to /

1425085419:  === (15 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qttest-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qttest/qttest-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085420:  === (15 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qttest-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qttest/qttest-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085498:  === (15 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qttest-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qttest/qttest-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085503:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qttest:5

1425085503:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qttest-5.4.0)

1425085509:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qttest-5.4.0

1425085515:  === (15 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qttest-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qttest/qttest-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085515:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 37) dev-qt/qttest-5.4.1 to /

1425085515:  >>> emerge (16 of 37) www-client/firefox-bin-36.0 to /

1425085515:  === (16 of 37) Cleaning (www-client/firefox-bin-36.0::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox-bin/firefox-bin-36.0.ebuild)

1425085517:  === (16 of 37) Compiling/Merging (www-client/firefox-bin-36.0::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox-bin/firefox-bin-36.0.ebuild)

1425085530:  === (16 of 37) Merging (www-client/firefox-bin-36.0::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox-bin/firefox-bin-36.0.ebuild)

1425085537:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-client/firefox-bin:0

1425085537:  === Unmerging... (www-client/firefox-bin-35.0)

1425085543:  >>> unmerge success: www-client/firefox-bin-35.0

1425085549:  === (16 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (www-client/firefox-bin-36.0::/usr/portage/www-client/firefox-bin/firefox-bin-36.0.ebuild)

1425085549:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 37) www-client/firefox-bin-36.0 to /

1425085549:  >>> emerge (17 of 37) dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.1 to /

1425085549:  === (17 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsql/qtsql-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085551:  === (17 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsql/qtsql-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085637:  === (17 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsql/qtsql-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085643:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qtsql:5

1425085643:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.0)

1425085648:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.0

1425085653:  === (17 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsql/qtsql-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085653:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 37) dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.1 to /

1425085653:  >>> emerge (18 of 37) x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1 to /

1425085654:  === (18 of 37) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1.ebuild)

1425085654:  === (18 of 37) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1.ebuild)

1425085902:  === (18 of 37) Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1.ebuild)

1425085906:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-server:0

1425085906:  === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1)

1425085910:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1

1425085915:  === (18 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1.ebuild)

1425085915:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 37) x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.1-r1 to /

1425085915:  >>> emerge (19 of 37) dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.1 to /

1425085915:  === (19 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtmultimedia/qtmultimedia-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425085915:  === (19 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtmultimedia/qtmultimedia-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086113:  === (19 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtmultimedia/qtmultimedia-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086118:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qtmultimedia:5

1425086118:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.0)

1425086122:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.0

1425086126:  === (19 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtmultimedia/qtmultimedia-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086126:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 37) dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.4.1 to /

1425086126:  >>> emerge (20 of 37) dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.1 to /

1425086126:  === (20 of 37) Cleaning (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsvg/qtsvg-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086126:  === (20 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsvg/qtsvg-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086159:  === (20 of 37) Merging (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsvg/qtsvg-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086162:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-qt/qtsvg:5

1425086162:  === Unmerging... (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.0)

1425086166:  >>> unmerge success: dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.0

1425086170:  === (20 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.1::/usr/portage/dev-qt/qtsvg/qtsvg-5.4.1.ebuild)

1425086170:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 37) dev-qt/qtsvg-5.4.1 to /

1425086170:  >>> emerge (21 of 37) dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r3 to /

1425086170:  === (21 of 37) Cleaning (dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/protobuf/protobuf-2.5.0-r3.ebuild)

1425086170:  === (21 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/protobuf/protobuf-2.5.0-r3.ebuild)

1425086272:  === (21 of 37) Merging (dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/protobuf/protobuf-2.5.0-r3.ebuild)

1425086276:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/protobuf:0

1425086276:  === Unmerging... (dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r2)

1425086281:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r2

1425086285:  === (21 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r3::/usr/portage/dev-libs/protobuf/protobuf-2.5.0-r3.ebuild)

1425086285:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 37) dev-libs/protobuf-2.5.0-r3 to /

1425086285:  >>> emerge (22 of 37) dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20 to /

1425086285:  === (22 of 37) Cleaning (dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20::/usr/portage/dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20.ebuild)

1425086285:  === (22 of 37) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20::/usr/portage/dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20.ebuild)

1425086298:  === (22 of 37) Merging (dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20::/usr/portage/dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20.ebuild)

1425086302:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api:3.1

1425086305:  === (22 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20::/usr/portage/dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20.ebuild)

1425086305:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 37) dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-8.0.20 to /

1425086305:  >>> emerge (23 of 37) sys-block/gparted-0.21.0 to /

1425086305:  === (23 of 37) Cleaning (sys-block/gparted-0.21.0::/usr/portage/sys-block/gparted/gparted-0.21.0.ebuild)

1425086306:  === (23 of 37) Compiling/Merging (sys-block/gparted-0.21.0::/usr/portage/sys-block/gparted/gparted-0.21.0.ebuild)

1425086399:  === (23 of 37) Merging (sys-block/gparted-0.21.0::/usr/portage/sys-block/gparted/gparted-0.21.0.ebuild)

1425086403:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-block/gparted:0

1425086403:  === Unmerging... (sys-block/gparted-0.20.0)

1425086408:  >>> unmerge success: sys-block/gparted-0.20.0

1425086412:  === (23 of 37) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-block/gparted-0.21.0::/usr/portage/sys-block/gparted/gparted-0.21.0.ebuild)

1425086412:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 37) sys-block/gparted-0.21.0 to /

1425086412:  >>> emerge (24 of 37) app-i18n/ibus-1.5.9-r1 to /

1425086412:  === (24 of 37) Cleaning (app-i18n/ibus-1.5.9-r1::/usr/portage/app-i18n/ibus/ibus-1.5.9-r1.ebuild)

1425086413:  === (24 of 37) Compiling/Merging (app-i18n/ibus-1.5.9-r1::/usr/portage/app-i18n/ibus/ibus-1.5.9-r1.ebuild)

1425086486:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1425086486:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1425086498:  *** terminating.

1425088604: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 02:56:44

1425088604:  *** emerge  graphviz

1425088614:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0 to /

1425088614:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.36.0.ebuild)

1425088615:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.36.0.ebuild)

1425088839:  === (1 of 1) Merging (media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.36.0.ebuild)

1425088843:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-gfx/graphviz:0

1425088843:  === Unmerging... (media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0)

1425088847:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0

1425088851:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0::/usr/portage/media-gfx/graphviz/graphviz-2.36.0.ebuild)

1425088851:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/graphviz-2.36.0 to /

1425088851:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1425088854:  *** exiting successfully.

1425088857:  *** terminating.

1425089328: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 03:08:47

1425089328:  *** emerge --ask --verbose =eudev-1.10-r2

1425089472:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2 to /

1425089472:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::/usr/portage/sys-fs/eudev/eudev-1.10-r2.ebuild)

1425089473:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::/usr/portage/sys-fs/eudev/eudev-1.10-r2.ebuild)

1425089499:  *** terminating.

1425089506: Started emerge on: Feb 28, 2015 03:11:46

1425089506:  *** emerge --ask --verbose =eudev-1.10-r2

1425089566:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2 to /

1425089566:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::/usr/portage/sys-fs/eudev/eudev-1.10-r2.ebuild)

1425089566:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::/usr/portage/sys-fs/eudev/eudev-1.10-r2.ebuild)

1425089614:  === (1 of 1) Merging (sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::/usr/portage/sys-fs/eudev/eudev-1.10-r2.ebuild)

1425089619:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-fs/eudev:0

1425089619:  === Unmerging... (sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1)

1425089622:  >>> unmerge success: sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1

1425089626:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::/usr/portage/sys-fs/eudev/eudev-1.10-r2.ebuild)

1425089626:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2 to /

1425089626:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1425089629:  *** exiting successfully.

1425089632:  *** terminating.

```

Update of my box + downgrade of eudev and solved issue. Could be tahts something else fixed it. As of now I claim eudev for it.

Plans:

Use this box as it is and see if the issue is gone, i am still on 3.10.67 kernel as always.

if this issue is gone for a week i will upgrade eudev and see if it happens again.

As of now the topic is marked as solved. I just want to be absolute sure that it is eudev related.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

3.10.70 kernel with my usual config. newest stable 3.10 branch gentoo-source kernel

eudev 1.1x ... everything okay

ntp-client off. clock is 5 minutes ahead but thats nothing unusal after a few days.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Linux localhost 3.10.70-gentoo_2015_02_28 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 28 13:51:55 CET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

Quite annoying that i get in a day around 10 minutes clock skew with 

 *Quote:*   

> eix eudev
> 
> [I] sys-fs/eudev
> 
>      Available versions:  *1.3 *1.5.3-r1 1.9-r2 1.10-r2 [m](~)2.1.1 [m]**9999 {doc gudev (+)hwdb introspection (+)keymap (+)kmod +modutils +openrc +rule-generator selinux static-libs test ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}
> ...

 

This definitely never happened before. 10 minutes skew in a day is far too much.

I have an DCF77 receiver clock on my desc and than i can compare my clock on my notebook and i am quite dissapointed. 

I assume something is mayor broken in the code of the kernel / userspace.

I have a workaround to start manually that npt-client but to have another service running only because the software is broken annoys me. I never had a need for npt-client in the first place running for years linux with the same hardware. never expierenced such a clock skew in one day. I consider ntp-client as bloadware but i am forced to use it because of that skew over a few hours.

----------

